# 2008 party pictures from Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pics! My favourites are the ones with Sweeney Todd and his 'customers'!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## MistressDanzig (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks like ya'll had so much FUN!! Love the Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett costumes. The chair pics were really awesome too!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Love your costumes and the barber chair pictures are the best! Great pictures.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great costumes, what a fun bunch they look like!! I hope the Ripper family got a prize, the were outstanding, as were Sweeney and Mrs Lovett. Excellent job!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great party pics! Looks like you had a good turn out and a great time!

MsM


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks all. I added a few more images from Halloween night to the end of the album. The family that wore the "Jack the Ripper and his victims" costumes hosted a party Haloween night, and for _their_ party they were dressed as Sweeney and Mrs. Lovett! We had a good time playing off each other. He also built a walk thru haunt using a construction site office trailer. He did an awesome job on it.
ChrisWhiteStudio/Halloween Part 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------

